# Synchronicity



## Astroboy (Nov 18, 2007)

Everyone loves to hear real-life experiences of synchronicity.


_Synchronicity is the coming together of inner and outer events in a way that cannot be explained by cause and effect and that is meaningful to the observer._ -- Carl Jung 

Consider a series of random events. An event occurs, some time later, I do not know when, or what, another event occurs. 
I flip a coin. I do so again. I get a series of heads. Does that mean the next is likely to be tails, so in the long run, I get an equal number of heads and tails? The answer is no. To answer otherwise is to imply my coin has memory, or the past influences the future. When I toss the coin the first time, there is equal probability of heads or tails. How does the coin know I am flipping the coin the first time or the umpteenth time? 
With a gently undulating sine wave, knowing the starting conditions, the amplitude and the frequency, I can predict the state of the wave at any time in the future, right up to infinity. I can do the same, looking back into the past. That is why the sine wave conveys no information, all that can be known about it is already known. Events mark time. Without events, there is no time.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 18, 2007)

Each person has an individual and personal expression from a mind that has been molded throughout their life experience by the relationships they have had with others and with the world around them.

Not a single expression of the mind is either right or wrong, but is relative to the personal experience .. and even the individual concept of right or wrong is something that each has been conditioned to hold as a "personal value".
Some on the list wonder if they should share their experience - or of the point of sharing. To those people, I would say this ..

Yes, you may benefit from the sharing of others, you may benefit from what I write .. but your own experience and your own expression of that experience is unique. Your process may have benefited from my saying the same thing over and over in a different way each time until one combination of words and phrases "felt right". Your process may have also benefited from someone else using a "turn of phrase" that is familiar to you where my words may not be.

(Source: Sharing your experiences in the forum)


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 10, 2008)

Gambler's fallacy — the tendency to assume that individual random events are influenced by previous random events. For example, "I've flipped heads with this coin five times consecutively, so the chance of tails coming out on the sixth flip is much greater than heads."


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not really sure if this is synchronicity or not, but I seem to be experiencing a period of deja vu at least once a day for the past week. The odd thing about it is that it doesn't seem weird or eerie at all--just amazingly familiar, kind of comforting and lasting longer than most episodes of deja vu I've had in the past. 


(Read full article : Deja Vu - Synchronicity - tribe.net)


----------



## Satjot Kaur (Feb 13, 2008)

namjap said:


> I'm not really sure if this is synchronicity or not, but I seem to be experiencing a period of deja vu at least once a day for the past week.



I hope that you are okay. There is a link between deja vu and temporal lobe epilepsy:
Howstuffworks "What is deja vu?"


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 14, 2008)

Dear Satjot,

Thanks for being a concerned person. If you read my comments again, you would find that they are not mine but an extract from an article. The link of the full article is given which I found to be an interesting read.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Synchronicity *


"Another suburban family morning - 
Grandmother screaming at the wall.
We have to shout above the din of our Rice Crispies,
We can't hear anything at all.
Mother chants her litany of boredom and frustration,
But we know all her suicides are fake.
Daddy only stares into the distance. . .
There's only so much more that he can take.
Many miles away,
Something crawls from the slime
At the bottom of a dark Scottish lake. . ." - The Police



Carl Jung calls it "synchronicity." The "temporally coincident occurrences of acausal events."

How many people do you walk past in a day? Do you make eye contact? Pretend to stare over their shoulder? Check out what brand of pants they are wearing?

Do you think to yourself, "I don't have time for them, I have my own problems," or do you not think about them at all? Do you ask, "How's it going?" not expecting to hear more than, "fine."

I had lunch the other day with an old friend and all I did was tell her about my problems. . .oh, this kid's friends are weird, that kid's not focused, I have no baseboards in my house, I have gray hair and my parents are going to die some day. Blah blah blah. . . she nodded sympathetically and shared a few of her own grievances and we agreed that we needed to do it again soon.

But since then, I've asked a few people "How's it going?" and gotten some real responses.

A friend's niece is dying. The young woman is estranged from her mother and doesn't know what to do with her six-year-old child.

Another friend's daughter is coming home after being treated for anorexia.

A new friend tells me her mother-in-law once actually tried to kill her. (I've got to hear what Paul Harvey would call "the rest of the story!")

A business acquaintance got a phone call that his wife has a tumor in her lung while I was in his office, then he had to hang up the phone and finish with our business.

People live every day with unimaginable circumstances. We mothers tend to get so wrapped up in our own little dramas that we forget that it could always be so much worse than it actually is. But if we really listen to what other people are dealing with in their lives, it puts it all into perspective.

Today I am going to count my blessings. And I am going to make eye contact with friends and strangers and at least share a smile of hope with them. Because I believe in synchronicity . . .there's always someone else with a monster at the bottom of their loch who could use a little random uplifting.

Have fun! 


_posted by Lara at 8:28 AM _(Source:Teen Talk Mom: October 2007 | PcolaMoms.com)


----------



## pk70 (Mar 5, 2008)

namjap ji, I enjoyed reading it; however, check out if this practice leads to a goal. Even if personal fun is triggered by it, not bad.If the more reading about various subjects is done, better knowledgeable we can be.
Thanks for the posting.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 25, 2008)

PK70 Ji,

It's good to know you've enjoyed the write up. Here's another one which would expand our scope of thinking :-

Synchronicity: New Age Fantasy or Face of the Future?  Earthpages.org


----------



## anders (Dec 29, 2008)

Many (most?) people love to see patterns. "Wow, my grocery bill is $35, and I'm 35 years old! That must mean something!!"

There's a lot of self-fullfilling aspects here. For years, you haven't noticed brand X cars. Then you think that you might buy their latest model. All of a sudden, you notice that brand everywhere.

Scrap synchronicity. Things happen. Sometimes similar things happen in close succession. That's as meaningless as unavoidable.


----------

